# SUCHE: Step7 5.4 mit zeitlich unbegrenzter Lizenz



## Forumaner (6 April 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand Step7 5.4 mit zeitlich unbegrenzter Lizenz und Zertifikat (also quasi ein "Komplettpaket") überlassen?
Natürlich nicht umsonst, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst! 

Danke,
Forumaner


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2008)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand Step7 5.4 mit zeitlich unbegrenzter Lizenz und Zertifikat (also quasi ein "Komplettpaket") überlassen?
> Natürlich nicht umsonst, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst!
> ...



Was meinst Du denn mit überlassen?

Verkaufen, Vermieten, Verschenken, Verpachten?

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Forumaner (6 April 2008)

Hallo AUDSUPERUSER,

mit *überlassen* meinte ich *verkaufen*!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Forumaner (7 April 2008)

*Nachtrag*

Mit "Komplettpaket" in meinem ersten Posting meinte ich nur die Version 5.4 von Step7, allerdings mit dem Lizenzschlüssel auf FD bzw. USB-Stick und das Zertifikat (CoL).
SCL, Graph etc. brauchen nicht unbedingt dabei sein, bin nur an Step7 5.4 interessiert!


----------



## Forumaner (8 April 2008)

*Step7 Version 5.3 ist auch okay!*

Hallo.

Da wohl Step7 5.4 noch fast überall eingesetzt wird, kann ich garantiert noch eine Ewigkeit darauf warten.

Darum: Wer die Version 5.3 nicht mehr braucht und die Lizenzdiskette und das Zertifikat "mitliefern" kann, der soll sich bitte auch melden!

Vielen Dank,
Forumaner


----------



## o.s.t. (9 April 2008)

Forumaner schrieb:


> Da wohl Step7 5.4 noch fast überall eingesetzt wird, kann ich garantiert noch eine Ewigkeit darauf warten.
> 
> Darum: Wer die Version 5.3 nicht mehr braucht und die Lizenzdiskette und das Zertifikat "mitliefern" kann, der soll sich bitte auch melden!


ich denke, auch bei der 5.3 kannst du noch lange warten, denn....

-entweder wird die noch aktiv benutzt
oder
-sie wurde upgegradet/umgewandelt in eine 5.4er Version

o.s.t.


----------



## Forumaner (9 April 2008)

Och menno... 

Trotzdem stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt!

Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann Step7 6.0, das man nicht von einer 5.4er upgraden kann.
Irgendwas wird sich Siemens schon einfallen lassen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 April 2008)

Wir hätten da eine Lizenz über... mach mal ein Angebot und ich Frage meinen Chef ob wir das Teil verbimmeln......


----------



## Forumaner (12 April 2008)

*Meine Suche ist eingestellt...*

Hallo,

ich möchte euch mitteilen, dass ich nicht mehr nach der Software suche, da ich bereits ein passendes Angebot bekommen habe.

Vielen Dank,
Forumaner


----------

